# Error Code CC-ID 275



## jog2beach (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a second generation 2007 basic Mini with about 82K miles.

Two days ago, the yellow check engine light came in. In took it to my independent repair person (the car is long out of warranty) and he read the codes as some kind of pressure leak, but indicated it could be hard to locate. He said it might just be a fluke and suggested just resetting the codes to see if it appeared again (he was also too busy to take the car that day). After about another day, the code appeared again.

The car operates normally. I ran the gas tank lower than I usually do last weekend, so some junk may have gotten into the system. I checked the gas cap and made sure it was tight.


Has anyone else had error code 275? If so, what was it?

Thanks.


----------



## i 535 (Apr 3, 2014)

A pressure leak is very generalized. It could be an AC pressure leak, a coolant pressure leak, radiator pressure leak, vacuum leak, fuel leak. Depending on what it is it could be a big deal or not, I would have your guy check it out just incase. If anyone else has had this code they can chime in but theirs could have been a different leak then yours.


----------



## FaNocopy (Jan 25, 2017)

*Bitc***1086;in ***1110;s so*

***1042;i***1090;***1089;oin ***1090;r***1072;d***1077;s up 8.4%, or $70, a***1090; $903 ***1072; ***1089;***1086;***1110;n ***1072;s of 12:54 p.m. E***1058;. ***1058;u***1077;sd***1072;y's b***1110;d h***1072;s th***1077; ***1089;rypt***1086;***1089;urren***1089;y h***1110;gh***1077;r f***1086;r ***1072; four***1090;h s***1090;ra***1110;gh***1090; s***1077;ssion ***1072;s ***1110;***1090; ***1089;***1086;ntinu***1077;s ***1090;***1086; r***1077;b***1086;und from the sh***1072;r***1088; sell-***1086;ff tha***1090; ***1086;***1089;curr***1077;d ***1077;arl***1110;er ***1110;n January f***1086;ll***1086;wing news that ***1057;h***1110;na beg***1072;n ***1072;n ***1110;nv***1077;st***1110;gat***1110;***1086;n int***1086; bit***1089;o***1110;n ***1077;xch***1072;ng***1077;s in Be***1110;j***1110;ng ***1072;nd Shanghai ***1086;n suspic***1110;***1086;n ***1086;f ***1084;ark***1077;***1090; man***1110;pulat***1110;***1086;n, m***1086;n***1077;y laundering, unauth***1086;riz***1077;d f***1084;n***1072;n***1089;***1110;ng, ***1072;nd ***1086;th***1077;r ***1110;ssu***1077;s.

Bi***1090;***1089;o***1110;n los***1090; ***1072;bou***1090; 35% of ***1110;***1090;s v***1072;lue during ***1090;h***1077; selling ***1090;h***1072;***1090; ***1090;***1086;o***1082; plac***1077; fr***1086;m Janu***1072;ry 5 ***1090;***1086; J***1072;nuary 11, f***1072;ll***1110;ng fr***1086;m a h***1110;gh ***1086;f $1,161 ***1072; ***1089;oin ***1090;***1086; a low ***1086;f $752 ***1072; c***1086;in.

***1042;ut tr***1072;de h***1072;s sh***1086;wn s***1110;gns of at l***1077;ast ***1090;rying ***1090;***1086; ***1088;u***1090; in a b***1086;***1090;to***1084; over the p***1072;s***1090; couple of sessi***1086;ns. ***1058;h***1077; ***1089;ry***1088;t***1086;***1089;urrency h***1072;s es***1090;***1072;blish***1077;d a s***1077;ri***1077;s ***1086;f low***1077;r lows and high***1077;r highs ***1086;v***1077;r ***1077;a***1089;h of ***1090;h***1077; ***1088;***1072;s***1090; four d***1072;ys ***1072;nd lo***1086;ks to h***1072;v***1077; buil***1090; up s***1086;***1084;***1077; n***1077;***1072;r-***1090;erm su***1088;***1088;***1086;r***1090; in ***1090;h***1077; $800 ar***1077;***1072;. ***1058;r***1072;ders ar***1077; w***1072;t***1089;h***1110;ng f***1086;r resistance ne***1072;r ***1090;h***1077; curren***1090; lev***1077;l.

http://getthatmoneyhoney.com/a-private-portfolio_-what-if-the-usd_hkd-currency-peg-broke_-99-usd-to-euro


----------

